# Prolactin is EVIL!



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I was just doing some reaearch. It looks like that in some of us, prolactin could actually be the cause of our social anxiety.
High levels of prolactine are associated with low levels of dopamine. Also prolactine has been found to lower the testosterone in men and estrogen in women. So, prolactine is attacking your confidence in two different levels. Testosterone and dopamine! This is true evil encarnated as a chemical! It needs to be stopped now!
It is associated with low libido and anxiety.
The levels of prolactine raise the most after sex. Thats why after sex you cant immediately have sex again. It is also responsible for lactation in women.

Read this:
http://www.reuniting.info/science/prolactin_sex_libido

I found a drug that reduces the levels of prolactine. Its called Dostinex (*Cabergoline)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabergoline

Could it actually be that its not the low dopamine that causes our social anxiety, but our low testosterone? 
From what I ve read:
low dopamine=high prolactine
high prolactine=low teatosterone

So, low dopamine=low testosterone
So maybe our problem is to either increase dopamine or decrease prolactine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I stopped taking risperdal so im ok now.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

karoloydi said:


> I was just doing some reaearch. It looks like that in some of us, prolactin could actually be the cause of our social anxiety.
> High levels of prolactine are associated with low levels of dopamine. Also prolactine has been found to lower the testosterone in men and estrogen in women. So, prolactine is attacking your confidence in two different levels. Testosterone and dopamine! This is true evil encarnated as a chemical! It needs to be stopped now!
> It is associated with low libido and anxiety.
> The levels of prolactine raise the most after sex. Thats why after sex you cant immediately have sex again. It is also responsible for lactation in women.
> ...


I advice against the use of cabergoline as it will cause fibrosis all over the place, only the new generation dopamine agonists (pramipexola, requip etc) are suitable for this use.


----------



## Shpox (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been suffering from anxiety, low self-esteem (but partially because of parenting), drowsiness, ADHD, PTSD and low energy, besides I'm an adrenaline junkie.

Just recently I got my blood test results: prolactin is 10x (or even more - computer doesn't show larger quantities) higher than normal!

Although it's not that EVIL DD LOL. Yes, I've been suffering emotionally a lot. BTW, I've read that it's related to disassociative disorder as well due to bad active coping skills or whatever. 

However, I have a super-sense of smell because of prolactin. And I don't wanna lose it if I start treatment. Smell has become a very important factor to my perception of the world.  

Besides, I suspect that it might have a positive effect on my learning capabilities and big curiosity (but I'm just guessing here; anyone knows any relation between increased IQ and prolactin? Or perhaps it's just the restless mind of ADHD).

I'm really interested to know more about this hormone and how it affects psychology and overall well-being. Google doesn't provide with that much of information.

Can stress and infancy trauma actually cause increased prolactin?
-> Low dopamine -> Anxiety


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Abilify has been shown to lower prolactin levels and even them out. Especially after the use of an AP that raised prolactin.
Prolactin-
1) A pituitary hormone that stimulates and maintains the secretion of milk.
2) A gonadotrophic hormone secreted by the anterior lobe of the pituitary gland. In mammals it stimulates the secretion of progesterone by the corpus luteum and initiates and maintains lactation Also called luteotrophin luteotrophic hormone 
3) A protein hormone secreted by the anterior portion of the pituitary gland that stimulates and maintains the secretion of milk in mammals.



> High prolactin levels can be associated with organ damage and infertility. If a hormone test identifies an unusually high concentration of this hormone, it is important to find out why and to provide an appropriate treatment. Usually an endocrinologist is involved in the diagnosis and treatment of patients with high prolactin, although treatment may also require input from gynecologists, fertility specialists, and other medical providers.
> 
> Prolactin is a hormone produced by the pituitary gland to stimulate milk production. In healthy individuals who are not pregnant or breastfeeding, the concentrations of this hormone should be low, as the body suppresses prolactin production. In pregnancy and breastfeeding, levels start to rise, triggering lactation and maintaining a steady supply of milk.
> 
> ...


Quality studies done on prolactin. Of course, in psychiatric medicine, anti.psychs are a major culprit. But SSRI's, SNRI's, GABAergics, opiates etc are covered.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2376090/



> Effectiveness of dopamine agonists - Dopamine agonists are very effective for decreasing prolactin levels and the size of most prolactinomas. Cabergoline, which appears to be the most effective dopamine agonist, lowers prolactin levels in about 90 percent of people who have prolactinomas, often to a level that is normal. It also usually decreases the size of micro- and macroadenomas to normal. Prolactin levels usually fall within the first two to three weeks of treatment, but detectable decreases in adenoma size require more time, usually several weeks to months


http://www.uptodate.com/contents/high-prolactin-levels-and-prolactinomas-beyond-the-basics


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I just read about prolactin effecting anxiety in Why do I still have thyroid problems? because my levels are way too high and I have prolactinoma. There's also a link between gluten increasing prolactin levels. http://www.glutenfreesociety.org/gluten-free-society-blog/gluten-protein-alters-brain-prolactin/ If you don't want or can't get drugs to decrease it, check out chasteberry. My endocrinologist won't give me anything for it so, I'm hoping eating gluten free and taking chasteberry helps.


----------

